# Orchestral Works (Other Than Concertos and Symphonies) by Polish Unheralded Composers



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Here are some of such works. I recommend them to every melomaniac who likes orchestral works from the 19th and the first half of the 20th century.

Dobrzyński - Monbar, Op. 30: Overture (1838)





Elsner - Andromeda, opera seria in 1 act: Overture (1806)





Elsner - Leszek bialy (Leszek the White), opera in 2 acts: Overture (1809)





Karłowicz - A Sorrowful Tale (Preludes to Eternity), Op. 13 (1908)





Karłowicz - Lithuanian Rhapsody, Op. 11 (1906)





Karłowicz - Returning Waves, Op. 9 (1904)





Lipiński - Rondo alla Polacca, Op. 13 in E major (?)





Lipiński - Brawurowe wariacje (Romance militaire), Op. 22 (1820's ?)
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7946337--lipinski-violin-concerto-no-1 (just a fragment because I haven't found the full original version on yt)

Noskowski - Morskie Oko (Lake in the Tatras), Op. 19 (1879)





Noskowski - The Steppe, Op. 66 (1895)





Paderewski - Manru, opera, Op. 20 (1901)





Różycki - Anhelli, Op. 22 (1909)





Różycki - Mona Lisa Gioconda, Op. 29 (1911)





Stojowski - Romanze in E flat major, Op. 20 (1901)





Wieniawski - Fantaisie brillante Faust, Op. 20 for violin and orchestra (1865)





Żeleński - In the Tatra Mountains, Op. 27 (1870)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm listening to one-at-a-time in the order presented.

I found Dobrzyński's Overture to Monbar a mixed bag. I greatly enjoyed the first 4 minutes or so - good melodies and fine tension. After that, my interest took a nosedive as the tension was replaced by upbeat and bombastic utterances that didn't attract me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I promise, if I have the time I explore theme


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

It seems to me that the selected works are quite diverse and everyone who likes orchestral music from that period can find something for themselves.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted Elsner - Andromeda, opera seria in 1 act: Overture (1806)


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I voted for a bunch of great works that I`ve enjoyed listening but Noskowski sticks out for me amongst them all. However I won`t get shocked if Karłowicz will get the highest amount of votes here.


----------

